# Need To Hire a DTG Printer in My Area...



## about2flip (Sep 2, 2009)

I am having a hard to finding a Direct To Garment Printer in the New Jersey/New York area. Is there a directory or something I can Hire a printer from.

Please Help, Need one ASAP. 

Thanks


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Rodney runs a printer directory at PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

You should be able to find a printer there.

Dennis G


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You can go here to find local direct to garment printers. The first listing is right in New Jersey.
Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

